# Sreaming ET Synchronisation



## anakin76 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible de faire une Synchronisation partielle entre l'apple TV et un ordi ET de faire du Streaming.

Je m'explique,
Je désire uniquement synchroniser mes photos mais pas la musique car j'ai un 40 giga seulement...

Si l'apple TV est déjà syncronisé avec l'Itune, lorsque je demande une "diffusion" et que le code apparaît, je ne peux l'introduire dans l'Itune car l'apareil est déjà reconnu.

J'ai moi même du mal à me comprendre en lisant alors merci et bonne chance ;-)


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

tu peux totalement faire une synchronisation partielle, via itunes en selectionnant synchronisation manuelle. tu pourras à loisir synchroniser photos, musiques, podcast, films comme tu le souhaiteras (liste de lectures intelligentes etc.)

Pas de problèmes donc (j'ai aussi un 40Go d'ailleurs...)


----------

